# City of Los Angeles D.O.T Ambulance Permits Step by Step



## peterparker35

HOW TO OBTAIN A LADOT AMBULANCE DRIVER/ATTENDANT PERMIT:

Step 1: COMPANY- Prior to undergoing(non-taxi) driver or attendant permit processing by LADOT, you must be hired by a company authorized to operate in the City of Los Angeles.
Your company will provide you with a DRIVER/ATTENDANT PERMIT APPLICATION form that must be completed and have approved and signed by an authorized company representative.

Step 2: DMV- Go to the California Department of Motor Vehicles(DMV) and obtain a complete driving history report (H6) cost is:$5.00 issued within the last 30 days. Report must state "End" on last page. 

Step 3: LADOT- Begin the permit process at LADOT's permitting office. All applicants must appear in person and present the following original documents to obtain a new, renewal (non-expired), or replacement permit(lost/stolen/operator change)

IN ADDITION TO THE ABOVE, the following original documents are required depending on the type of permit requested:

AMBULANCE DRIVER

-Valid Medical Exam (DL-51) card
-Valid CA County-issued EMT-1 or above card
-Valid CA Ambulance Driver Certificate

NON-AMBULANCE DRIVER/ATTENDANT

-Valid CPR (Red Cross equivalent)
- Valid CA County -issued EMT-1 or above card

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ALL THE FOLLOWING BEFORE YOU ARRIVE:

-Complete DRIVER/ATTENDANT PERMIT APPLICATION form that must be completed and have approved and with original signature by an authorized company representative.

-Complete(must state "end" report) driving history report (H6) issued within the last 30 days. 

-Valid CA DL, or CA I.D for attendants only

-Company gurney/stretcher training letter

-All required fees payment of: $106 (If permit is not expired good for 2 years or if expired valid for 1 year same fee) (Visa/Mastercard/Discover, debit cards and checks only-NO CASH; NO MONEY ORDERS; NO THIRD PARTY CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS ACCEPTED)

***ALSO IF YOU ARE APPLYING FOR YOUR FIRST TIME YOU WILL GET FINGERPRINTED($76.00 and the fingerprints are good for life) or IF LET YOUR PERMIT EXPIRES YOU WILL HAVE A PERIOD OF UP TO 3 YEARS AFTER THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY TO GET FINGERPRINTED AGAIN AND PAY ($76.00)

***ALSO FOR FIRST TIME APPLICANTS:

-Proof of right to work in U.S

-SSN card

Hours of Operation:

Monday-Thursday
10:00 am -12:00pm
1:00pm - 3:00pm (Closed for lunch & on Fridays & holidays)
**NOTE: Parking is a hassle plenty of parking meters around the area

100 S Main St Plaza Level
Los Angeles, CA 90012
(213) 928-9732 or (213) 928-9600
e-mail:dot.franchise@lacity.org


----------



## MMiz

Welcome to EMTLife!  I moved your post to our Education and Training forum.


----------



## Always BSI

Thanks for the info. 

Funny thing today I was signing all these papers after getting them signed by the lady at the ambulance company. I'm going down there on Tuesday. I can already see the traffic... :angry:


----------



## Gabiosan

*DOT permit*

I called the DOT office this morning and they told me $182 for a new permit. My question is if I already have my livescan fingerprints do they subtract $76 from that $182?


----------



## Joe

No. Unfortunately companies/entities cannot share the information from live scn. You need a seperate livescan for each place. (Dmv, state/county card, ladot) absolutely stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Imacho

It's just another money making scam that commifornia enforces.


----------



## Gabiosan

Going to go get my new permit tomorrow and this info helped, thanks man!


----------



## dhump4free

Imacho said:


> It's just another money making scam that commifornia enforces.



this


----------



## JENNI

*renewal?*

If I am renewing it do I have to bring another application from the company I work for with a authorized signature and do I have to bring another H-6 again?


----------



## Chris07

JENNI said:


> If I am renewing it do I have to bring another application from the company I work for with a authorized signature and do I have to bring another H-6 again?


You need to bring another application signed by your company. I would also bring all your certs and H6 as well. Renewal is the same as a new application, except there is no live scan.


----------



## JENNI

Chris07 said:


> You need to bring another application signed by your company. I would also bring all your certs and H6 as well. Renewal is the same as a new application, except there is no live scan.



Thank you!!!


----------



## mikeb890

New applicant for DOT permit here. Can someone confirm that I'll get a temporary permit (that's like good for 15 days) on the day itself when I apply for it?

Or else, how long does it take? Thank you.


----------



## JENNI

beancurd said:


> New applicant for DOT permit here. Can someone confirm that I'll get a temporary permit (that's like good for 15 days) on the day itself when I apply for it?
> 
> Or else, how long does it take? Thank you.



They make your permanent permit right there when you come in with your application.


----------



## mikeb890

Thanks Jenni!


----------



## Fun

Do your companies usually pay for this permit?


----------



## DesertMedic66

Fun said:


> Do your companies usually pay for this permit?



Highly doubtful.


----------



## avdrummerboy

They told me on the phone that I need a wheelchair training cert. Anyone have any info on that?


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike

Chris07 said:


> You need to bring another application signed by your company. I would also bring all your certs and H6 as well. Renewal is the same as a new application, except there is no live scan.


It says for the renewal you need original documents of everything. When I first got my LADOT permit, I gave them the original copy of my DL-51 Medical Examiner’s certificate so I only have a copy of it right now. I need to renew mine so will they still accept the copy of the DL51 since they already have my original?


----------

